# Intel Core i7 2700k vorgestellt



## weddingcrasher (13. September 2011)

Intel
Hat auf dem IDF (Intel Developer Forum) auf Folien den i7 2700k vorgestellt.
Auf der Folie wurde dieser als BX80623I72700K S RODG vorgestellt.
Das BX steht für einen Boxed Prozessor und die Ziffernfolge 80623 für einen Sandy Bridge Prozessor für das Desktop-Segment.

Der Takt der CPU bleibt allerdings weiter unbekannt, allerdings wird es vermutlich auf eine Steigerung von 100 MHz zum 2600K sein.

Quelle: Computerbase


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

*AW: Intl core i7 2700k vorgestellt*

Der Link fehlt noch.

Ich tippe mal, dass der dann 3,5GHz haben wird und dann im Turbo Modus entweder dann 3,9 macht oder durch eine Stufe mehr die 4GHz schafft.
Wahrscheinlich wird der dann den 2600er ersetzen.

Ich frage mich aber, wer dann den i5 2500 ersetzen soll, den i5 2600 kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, höchstens einen i5 2550 mit 3,4GHz.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. September 2011)

*AW: Intl core i7 2700k vorgestellt*

Nja wenn es vermutlich nur "100MHz" sind lohnt sich der Mehrpreis nicht.

Ein Link zur Quelle wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

*AW: Intl core i7 2700k vorgestellt*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Nja wenn es vermutlich nur "100MHz" sind lohnt sich der Mehrpreis nicht.


 
Deswegen denke ich auch, dass der i7 2600 abgelöst und nicht ergänzt wird.


----------



## Clawhammer (13. September 2011)

*AW: Intl core i7 2700k vorgestellt*

Das wäre ein besserer Weg als wie bei AMD die 970 - 980 Reihe noch rauszuwerfen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

*AW: Intl core i7 2700k vorgestellt*

Nun ja, keine Ahnung, Intel hatte ja auch mal den i7 870 im Programm, der doppelt so viel gekostet hat wie der 133MHz langsamere i7 860. 
Überraschen würde mich da nichts, aber ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## facehugger (13. September 2011)

*AW: Intl core i7 2700k vorgestellt*

Ich spring mal ein. Hier der Link:

Intel enthüllt LGA-1155-Flaggschiff Core i7-2700K - 12.09.2011 - ComputerBase

Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (13. September 2011)

*AW: Intl core i7 2700k vorgestellt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal, dass der dann 3,5GHz haben wird und dann im Turbo Modus entweder dann 3,9 macht oder durch eine Stufe mehr die 4GHz schafft.


 
So gesehen kann man sich manuelles Übertakten wirklich sparen. PC-Neulinge können sich so einen PC kaufen, und haben dank des Turbo-Modus reichlich Leistung.


----------



## 2fast4uall (13. September 2011)

*AW: Intl core i7 2700k vorgestellt*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber, wer dann den i5 2500 ersetzen soll, den i5 2600 kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, höchstens einen i5 2550 mit 3,4GHz.


 
Wieso sollte man den 2500 ersetzen? Man hat jetzt den 2700 als "Ersatz" für den 2600 und den 2600 als "Ersatz" für den 2500. Reicht doch


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. September 2011)

*AW: Intl core i7 2700k vorgestellt*

Der 2600er kann aber nicht der ersatz für den i5-2500 sein da 1. mehr Cache und 2. HT. Haut vom Preis schon nicht hin.
Oder glaubst Du etwa das Intel den i7-2600K zum ungefähren Pres des i5-2500K verkaufen wird ?


----------



## XE85 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Intl core i7 2700k vorgestellt*

Bitte den Quellen Link in den Startpost einfügen und wenn möglich die News noch mal überarbeiten, da sind eine Menge Fehler drin, gleich im Titel fehlt zB ein e bei int*e*l

mfg


----------



## Kyoss (13. September 2011)

*AW: Intl core i7 2700k vorgestellt*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Oder glaubst Du etwa das Intel den i7-2600K zum ungefähren Pres des i5-2500K verkaufen wird ?



Wäre echt geil... Dann würde ich doch gleich 2 davon nehmen  (Träumen darf man ja )


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. September 2011)

Da ist Computerbase aber spät dran. News bei uns vom 10.9.

Hinweise auf i7-2700K - Warten auf Sandy Bridge E oder Abrundung nach oben? - intel, sandy bridge


----------



## Curtis James Jackson (13. September 2011)

Wen interessiert das schon, welche pcs die anderen ersetzen. Mir ist wichtig, das Intel einen kleinen Schritt nach vorne gemacht hat und stattdessen mal was entwickeln konnte. Für mich zählt nur eins, je besser desto besser.


----------



## weddingcrasher (13. September 2011)

Sry wegen dem fehlenden Link und wegen der Rechtschreibfehler, aber hab das ganze am handy geschrieben und wollte den Link dann am pc nachtragen.


----------



## energy85 (13. September 2011)

Das dachte ich mir schon, kaum kauf ich mir einen 2600k scho kommt die bessere version  war damals mit meinem Phenom II 940BE auch so...zefix


----------



## dustyjerk (13. September 2011)

energy85 schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir schon, kaum kauf ich mir einen 2600k scho kommt die bessere version  war damals mit meinem Phenom II 940BE auch so...zefix


 
Lustig - bei mir ists exakt der gleiche Fall gewesen: Vom Phenom II X4 940 BE auf den Core i7 2600K 

Ich denke es ist absoluter Unsinn vom 2600K auf den 2700K umzusteigen! Selbst wenn dieser 200MHz drauflegen würde ist das natürlich auch nur eine minimale Steigerung im Verhältnis dazu, was man mit Übertakten absolut unproblematisch noch herausholen kann! Aber wenn der 2600K durch diesen (vorallem preislich) ersetzt wird, ist es aber natürlich eine schöne Sache für alle, die sich bald einen 2600er holen wollten 

Bin mal gespannt, was zuerst im Handel ist: Der 2700K oder die ersten Zambezi's!


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2011)

das is nur die panik reaktion von intel, weil bald der bulldozer alles platwalzt!

...in erwartung eines geldsackes von amd *hust* ^^


----------



## Charlie Harper (13. September 2011)

dustyjerk schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist absoluter Unsinn vom 2600K auf den 2700K umzusteigen! Selbst wenn dieser 200MHz drauflegen würde ist das natürlich auch nur eine minimale Steigerung im Verhältnis dazu, was man mit Übertakten absolut unproblematisch noch herausholen kann! Aber wenn der 2600K durch diesen (vorallem preislich) ersetzt wird, ist es aber natürlich eine schöne Sache für alle, die sich bald einen 2600er holen wollten
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, was zuerst im Handel ist: Der 2700K oder die ersten Zambezi's!


 
Ich glaube eher, dass der 2700K preislich zwischen dem 2600K und dem 3820 liegen wird. Der 2600K behält seinen Preis nach wie vor und wird langsam abverkauft. Nach ner Weile wird der 2700K dann im Preis gesenkt und ersetzt letzten Endes den 2600K. Was das OC-potential angeht, unterscheiden sich die beiden CPUs in keinster Weise. Die 2700er werden wohl aus den selben Chips gefertigt werden, wie die 2600er und bekommen einfach nen Multi von 27 statt 26.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. September 2011)

das hört für mich seehr gut an 

habe momentan noch einen I5 2500 (ohne K) werkeln und wollte auf einen I5 2500K umsteigen. Dann werd ich noch 'ne weile warten bis der I7 2700K da ist und mir den zulegen


----------



## Rizoma (13. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> das hört für mich seehr gut an
> 
> habe momentan noch einen I5 2500 (ohne K) werkeln und wollte auf einen I5 2500K umsteigen. Dann werd ich noch 'ne weile warten bis der I7 2700K da ist und mir den zulegen


 
Ist in meinen Augen aber ziemlich sinnfrei hebe dir die Kohle für Ivy auf


----------



## Moose83 (13. September 2011)

Diese CPU ist absolut sinnlos und überflüssig, da sie die selben Macken wie ein 2600k hat Taktlimit und Multiplikatorlimit sind genauso wie beim 2600k, entweder der läuft mit hohem Takt, oder eben nicht, wozu diese sinnlose CPU bitte Intel


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Intel schlottern die Knie wegen der hohen Taktfrequenzen, die der Bulldozer schafft.


----------



## Moose83 (13. September 2011)

Das glaub ich ehr weniger, bei SuperPi glaube ich hat Bulldozer nicht mal ne Chance gegen Sandy, und 3D siehts wahrscheinlich auch so aus. Und Intel hat ja auch was in der Hinterhand, also wieso sollten die Angst haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Es ging rein um die Taktfrequenz, nicht um von Intel gekaufte Benchmarks.


----------



## Rizoma (13. September 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich ehr weniger, bei SuperPi glaube ich hat Bulldozer nicht mal ne Chance gegen Sandy,



Und SuperPi sagt überhaupt nix über die Leistung eines Modernen Prozessors aus


----------



## Moose83 (13. September 2011)

Genauso 8,4GHz für Otto Normal User Und SuperPi sagt sehr wohl etwas aus, es nutzt nur 1 Kern und optimal für Takt/Leistung


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Genauso 8,4GHz für Otto Normal User Und SuperPi sagt sehr wohl etwas aus, es nutzt nur 1 Kern und optimal für Takt/Leistung


 
Ich hab aktuell nur ein Game, das ist spiele, das auf nur einem Kern läuft und das läuft schon mit einem Sempron super.


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Taktlimit und Multiplikatorlimit sind genauso wie beim 2600k


 
Habe ich irgendwo den Hinweis auf den verfügbaren Multi überlesen ?


----------



## Moose83 (13. September 2011)

Irgendwo im Bot stande über den 2700k ein Artikel, ist genau wie ein 2600k, nur ein Multi höher. Und einen guten 2700k zu finden, ist genauso wie beim 2600k


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2011)

Vollkommen egal .....ich kann die 2600er nicht mehr sehen 
Ich habe die sowas von über 


Ist mir vollkommen wurscht ob der nicht besser ist wie ein 2600er ............hauptsache mal neues Spielzeug


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Vollkommen egal .....ich kann die 2600er nicht mehr sehen
> Ich habe die sowas von über



Ich kann die auch nicht mehr sehen, einer platzt genauso auseinander wie der andere. 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ist mir vollkommen wurscht ob der nicht besser ist wie ein 2600er ............hauptsache mal neues Spielzeug


 
Tja, wenn du einen 8 Kerner willst, hast du aber Pech gehabt.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. September 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Ist in meinen Augen aber ziemlich sinnfrei hebe dir die Kohle für Ivy auf


 

wenn ich auf ivy wart muss ich sicherlich auch neues board holen.


----------



## spionkaese (13. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> wenn ich auf ivy wart muss ich sicherlich auch neues board holen.


Vielleicht. Von "sicherlich" kann man bei ein paar zufälligen Gerüchten aber nicht sprechen.


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2011)

Das gemeine an der Geschichte ist das mit dem erscheinen des 2700er der Wiederverkaufswert der 2600er ein ganzes Stück sinkt da es nicht mehr das Topmodell auf So 1155 ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das gemeine an der Geschichte ist das mit dem erscheinen des 2700er der Wiederverkaufswert der 2600er ein ganzes Stück sinkt da es nicht mehr das Topmodell auf So 1155 ist


 
Ist zu verkraften, denke ich mal oder hast du noch 20 Stück liegen?


----------



## Moose83 (13. September 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das gemeine an der Geschichte ist das mit dem erscheinen des 2700er der Wiederverkaufswert der 2600er ein ganzes Stück sinkt da es nicht mehr das Topmodell auf So 1155 ist



Glaub ich nicht, gute Sandys werden nach Takt und Multi bewertet, egal ob 2600 oder 2700k.Ein 2600k @5,7GHz wird mehr kosten, wie ein 2700k @5,6GHz

Hey Mario, ich hab dir einen guten 2600k angeboten, dann müsstest du nicht hunderte testen


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2011)

Lass mir doch meinen Spass 

Aber zum Wiederverkaufswert mußt du auf die Masse schauen .
Jeder der jetzt einen 2600er verkauft verkauft eben nicht das Topmodell mehr.
Ich wundere mich immer wieder warum fast jeder bei uns einen 2600k will unabhängig davon ob er ihn braucht.
Hauptsache den Teuersten.

Und ich könnte wetten sobald der 2700er lieferbar ist verkaufen wir nicht einen 2600er mehr 

Und so ähnlich läuft der gebr. markt


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann die auch nicht mehr sehen, einer platzt genauso auseinander wie der andere.




Bei dir vielleicht


----------



## Moose83 (13. September 2011)

Ist schon klar, da die Sandys aber anders wie "normale" Intel Modelle mal Kälte hassen, mal lieben und mal die Mitte wollen Ebenso mit den Multis, mal 54, mal 56...usw oder skalierung auf Spannung, mal auf weniger PLL usw... bei Sandys zählt nunmal der maximale Takt, und den kannste sogar mit LuKü und 2 Threats testen. Was die CPU da schafft, ist auch dein maximaler Takt, in den meisten Fällen.Und der zählt als Verkaufswert. Sandys haben ihr Eigenleben, jede ist anders, genau wie Frauen
Ich zahle bei Sandys nach Maximaltakt, und wenn ich keinen 2700k finde, der mehr wie 5,7GHz schafft, dann behalte ich meinen 2600k


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und ich könnte wetten sobald der 2700er lieferbar ist verkaufen wir nicht einen 2600er mehr


 
Kommt darauf an, was der kostet. 
Der 2600 wird aber eh auslaufen, wenn der 2700 draußen ist.
Ich kaufe ja erst wieder, wenn es einen 2800 gibt.


----------



## Moose83 (13. September 2011)

Ich hoffe ja, das Ivy nicht mehr diese zickigen Frauenmacken hat, wie die Sandys, so dass Overclocker wieder Spaß finden, sonst werden viele aufhöhren mit Benchen


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2011)

wer kauft denn bitte nen gebrauchten, der schon getreten wurde, bis zum geht nich mehr? wenn ich überhaupt gebraucht kaufen würde, dann doch so einen, der in rosa wattebäuschchen gepackt wurde un ned seit 2 jahren oder mehr mit über 5ghz lief...


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wer kauft denn bitte nen gebrauchten, der schon getreten wurde, bis zum geht nich mehr? wenn ich überhaupt gebraucht kaufen würde, dann doch so einen, der in rosa wattebäuschchen gepackt wurde un ned seit 2 jahren oder mehr mit über 5ghz lief...




Bin der gleichen Meinung


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, das Ivy nicht mehr diese zickigen Frauenmacken hat, wie die Sandys, so dass Overclocker wieder Spaß finden, sonst werden viele aufhöhren mit Benchen


 
Ivy wird auf dem gleichen Sockel laufen wie Sandy, also auf die gleichen Beschränkungen haben oder denkst du echt, dass der Bus Takt dann wieder frei einstellbar sein wird?


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ivy wird auf dem gleichen Sockel laufen wie Sandy, also auf die gleichen Beschränkungen haben oder denkst du echt, dass der Bus Takt dann wieder frei einstellbar sein wird?




Vor ein par Tagen wurde gesagt das Ivy vielleicht doch einen neuen Sockel braucht!


----------



## OctoCore (14. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wer kauft denn bitte nen gebrauchten, der schon getreten wurde, bis zum geht nich mehr? wenn ich überhaupt gebraucht kaufen würde, dann doch so einen, der in rosa wattebäuschchen gepackt wurde un ned seit 2 jahren oder mehr mit über 5ghz lief...


 
Du spielst ja auch in einer anderen Liga.
Mir persönlich wäre es auch egal, ob das Dingen 5 oder 6 GHz mitmacht. Außer, die machen das bei 1,2 V Vcore und einer leisen Kühlung und ohne das sie - wenn man irgendeinen Tweak wieder leicht ändert - ins Koma fallen.  
Aber für den Alltagsbetrieb ist mir was relativ Sparsames und Stabiles im Bereich von 4 GHz +  flott genug.


----------



## OctoCore (14. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Vor ein par Tagen wurde gesagt das Ivy vielleicht doch einen neuen Sockel braucht!



Mal sehen.... und wenn, ist es auch egal. Ich habe die paar Euro für ein Gen3-Board eigentlich nur bezahlt, weil ich gerne die Freiheit der Wahl habe, wenns soweit ist.
Ansonsten kaufe ich mir die CPU, die ich möchte und dann dazu ein Board - und nicht umgekehrt.
Boards sind Verbrauchsmaterial - wie Rohlinge oder Tonerkartuschen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. September 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Mal sehen.... und wenn, ist es auch egal. Ich habe die paar Euro für ein Gen3-Board eigentlich nur bezahlt, weil ich gerne die Freiheit der Wahl habe, wenns soweit ist.
> Ansonsten kaufe ich mir die CPU, die ich möchte und dann dazu ein Board - und nicht umgekehrt.
> Boards sind Verbrauchsmaterial - wie Rohlinge oder Tonerkartuschen.



Boards sind wichtige Bestandteile den ohne sie wirst du nie einen Rechner zum laufen bekommen


----------



## EnergyCross (14. September 2011)

ich machs einfach so:

wenn sicher ist dass ich für Ivy eine neues Board brauch hol ich mir den 2700k, wenn nicht kommt ein Ivy drauf anstelle des i5 2500 




OctoCore schrieb:


> Mal sehen.... und wenn, ist es auch egal. Ich  habe die paar Euro für ein Gen3-Board eigentlich nur bezahlt, weil ich  gerne die Freiheit der Wahl habe, wenns soweit ist.
> *Ansonsten kaufe ich mir die CPU, die ich möchte und dann dazu ein Board - und nicht umgekehrt.*
> Boards sind Verbrauchsmaterial - wie Rohlinge oder Tonerkartuschen.


 

du kaufst dir ja auch nicht erst die neusten 22er schlappen und dazu das passende auto


----------



## Moose83 (14. September 2011)

Wenn die Ivy´s nen neuen Sockel brauchen, erkläre ich Intel den Krieg Dann hätte ich die Sandy ******* sein lassen, und meinen 980X behalten
Ich habe aber trotzdem was anderes gehört, Bustakt soll bis 133 gehen und das eigentlich auf dem gleichen Sockel


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Vor ein par Tagen wurde gesagt das Ivy vielleicht doch einen neuen Sockel braucht!


 
Glaube ich nicht.
Neuer Sockel? Nein
Neue Bretter? Ja

Ist wie damals beim Sockel 775 als die 45nm CPUs kamen, die liefen auf einigen Boards auch nicht und man brauchte neue Bretter, trotz gleichen Sockels. Das scheint sich beim 1155 zu wiederholen, vielleicht hat Intel irgendwas verändert, dass das notwendig wird, keine Ahnung.

Also, beim Sockel bleibt es, die Technik ist ja da, aber dann eben neue Bretter und neue Chipsätze. Fragt sich dann, was mit den PCIe 3.0 Brettern ist, die es schon gibt. Ob Ivy da mit Einschränkungen laufen wird?


----------



## Moose83 (14. September 2011)

Abwarten, vielleicht bieten Gigabyte/Asus/Msi Biosupdates, die das Teil zum laufen bewegen Zu mindest bei den Topboards


----------



## OctoCore (14. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Boards sind wichtige Bestandteile den ohne sie wirst du nie einen Rechner zum laufen bekommen


 
Ohne Toner auch keinen Laserdrucker. 



EnergyCross schrieb:


> du kaufst dir ja auch nicht erst die neusten 22er schlappen und dazu das passende auto


 
Der beliebte Autovergleich. 

Ich kaufe mir einen Motor und baue mir das Auto drumherum.
Das Board ist das Fahrgestell, das muss zum Motor passen und die Leistung auf die Straße bringen. Umgekehrt ist das Krampf.
Wenn ich eine Familienkutsche will, kaufe ich mir eine bei MM oder Saturn fertig von der Palette.


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Du spielst ja auch in einer anderen Liga.
> Mir persönlich wäre es auch egal, ob das Dingen 5 oder 6 GHz mitmacht. Außer, die machen das bei 1,2 V Vcore und einer leisen Kühlung und ohne das sie - wenn man irgendeinen Tweak wieder leicht ändert - ins Koma fallen.
> Aber für den Alltagsbetrieb ist mir was relativ Sparsames und Stabiles im Bereich von 4 GHz +  flott genug.


 mir gehts weniger darum, zu sagen, das ICH jetz keine cpu "brauch", die 5ghz+ schafft. es geht schlicht und ergreifend darum, das man sich keine runtergewirtschaftete cpu (oder was auch immer) kauft. weil ne cpu, die seit jahren am limit lief, is sicher nich mehr so zuverlässig, wie eine, die kaum genutzt wurde. belieber autovergleich  : kaufst du lieber nen dicken mercedes von nem 20jährigen tuning freak, der die bude immer am anschlag fuhr, wo höchstwarscheinlich die bremsen runter sind und weis der geier noch schon hart an der grenze balanciert (der motor schon 100k drauf hat...), oder greifst du doch lieber zu dem garagenwagen von opa fritz aus buxdehude? 5 jahre alt, aber nur 30000 aufm tacho... mit dem 5 jahre alten ding kannste jetz selber wie der 20 jährige losheizen un hast sicher viel mehr freude dran


----------



## OctoCore (14. September 2011)

Klaro - aber du wirst schwerlich einen SB finden der schon Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Abgesehen davon weiß der echte Nerd natürlich immer, was grade gut ist - CPUs mit bestimmten Batchnummern, die als besonders OC-freudig gelten, werden heiß gehandelt. 
Du gehst eben vom normalen Menschenverstand aus. Den darf man bei sowas nicht gebrauchen. 
Die Tuning-Kiste ist aber praktisch "zertifiziert". Bei Opas Sonntagsfahrer-Garagenwagen mit Wackeldackel muss sich erstmal zeigen, was der im Grenzbereich bringt.


----------



## Sturmtank (14. September 2011)

naja zum ivy, da wird ja anscheinden der höchstmögliche multiplikator 63 sein, also doch höher zu takten sein als sb.

Ich nehme an der Refernztakt von IB wird gleich hoch ausfallen wie SB.
Also müssten ja 6,3 Ghz plus etwa 5% zum Refernztakt drin sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

Sturmtank schrieb:


> naja zum ivy, da wird ja anscheinden der höchstmögliche multiplikator 63 sein, also doch höher zu takten sein als sb.


 
die 63 musst du aber auch erst mal schaffen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. September 2011)

Ich nehm meinen q6600 und schick euch alle ins Nirvana xD

Lol

Irgendwie versteh ich euch ja... Neue CPU mehr Power, benchen bis ans Limit^^
Naja dafür muss erstmal die Kohle locker sitzen... 
Und der 2700k überzeugt mich eh nich, sieht eher aus wie ein 2600k mit höherem multi^^ (ich weiß wurde schon oft gesagt...)

Ich warte auf sandy bridge E, und dann geht's mit dem richtigen gebenche erst richtig los.^^

Tja so ist das halt, wenn man am Tag in der Akademie sitzen muss und sich langweilige vorträge über Anatomie anhören muss^^ (während man keinen Cent bekommt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Ich warte auf sandy bridge E, und dann geht's mit dem richtigen gebenche erst richtig los.^^


 
Dafür muss dann aber bei dir die Kohle locker sitzen.


----------



## Moose83 (14. September 2011)

Da haste recht, unter 1000 Euro wirst du keinen Sandy E bekommen


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. September 2011)

Das ist dann nicht mehr so schlimm, schließlich bilde ich mich jetzt noch ein Jahr weiter, danach muss die Kohle einfach wieder locker sitzen. Schließlich darf man sich auch mal was gönnen^^ fällt halt der Urlaub flach xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Da haste recht, unter 1000 Euro wirst du keinen Sandy E bekommen


 
Jop, sehe ich auch so.
Der Quad ist überflüssig, dann kann ich auch gleich den i7 2600 kaufen, der eh viel sparsamer ist.
Also muss es der Hexacore sein und da kann ich den "K" oder den "X" nehmen.
Der "X" kostet doppelt so viel bei vielleicht 10% mehr Leistung, also wird der "K" gekauft, der dann um 550-600€ kostet. Dazu ein brauchbares Brett, denn man will ja kein Durchschnitt haben (), also wird das Asus Rampage 4 Extreme gekauft und dann noch ein Quad Kit (hoffentlich steigen die RAM Preise nicht wieder so an, wie damals mal, als ein 4GB Kit 100€ gekostet hat ) und am Ende hat man den 1000er bezahlt, nur für die 3 Sachen.

Um die Plattform aber auch nutzen zu können, musst du schon zwangsläufig zwei Grafikkarten einbauen, also 2x die Asus Mars 2 ().
Und... schwupps ist die Knete weg, die die Frau eigentlich haben wollte um die neue Küche kaufen zu können.


----------



## Moose83 (14. September 2011)

Da musste ich jetzt aber "gefällt mir" drücken, vorallem das mit der Küche


----------



## PsychoQeeny (14. September 2011)

Nunja, 550€ CPU und 250€ das Board (den RAM bekommt man dazugeschenkt vom Wühltisch oder als Werbegeschenk) 


> Und... schwupps ist die Knete weg, die die Frau eigentlich haben wollte um die neue Küche kaufen zu können.



Für eine Microwelle sollte es noch reichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Nunja, 550€ CPU und 250€ das Board (den RAM bekommt man dazugeschenkt vom Wühltisch oder als Werbegeschenk)


 
Sag bescheid, wann das Rampage 4 Extreme 250€ kostet.


----------



## Rizoma (14. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, sehe ich auch so.
> Der Quad ist überflüssig, dann kann ich auch gleich den i7 2600 kaufen, der eh viel sparsamer ist.
> Also muss es der Hexacore sein und da kann ich den "K" oder den "X" nehmen.
> Der "X" kostet doppelt so viel bei vielleicht 10% mehr Leistung, also wird der "K" gekauft, der dann um 550-600€ kostet. Dazu ein brauchbares Brett, denn man will ja kein Durchschnitt haben (), also wird das Asus Rampage 4 Extreme gekauft und dann noch ein Quad Kit (hoffentlich steigen die RAM Preise nicht wieder so an, wie damals mal, als ein 4GB Kit 100€ gekostet hat ) und am Ende hat man den 1000er bezahlt, nur für die 3 Sachen.
> ...



Derjenige der sich das kauft hat gar keine Frau und lebt von JunkFood oder Mikrowelle von daher kann er es verkraften das es keine neue Küche gibt


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. September 2011)

Sign, keine Frau und lebe von Junk Food ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Sign, keine Frau und lebe von Junk Food ^^


 
Meine Frau ist im Ausland, daher kann ich jetzt ganz offen die Hardware kaufen und muss sie nicht mehr nachts heimlich ins Haus schmuggeln.


----------



## Rizoma (14. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist im Ausland, daher kann ich jetzt ganz offen die Hardware kaufen und muss sie nicht mehr nachts heimlich ins Haus schmuggeln.



Du hast 46752 Beiträge in knapp 3 Jahren geschrieben hast bestimmt auch noch nen Job, bist du sicher das deine Frau nicht Virtuell ist? Denn Zeit hast du sehr wahrscheinlich keine für die.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Du hast 46752 Beiträge in knapp 3 Jahren geschrieben hast bestimmt auch noch nen Job, bist du sicher das deine Frau nicht Virtuell ist? Denn Zeit hast du sehr wahrscheinlich keine für die.


 
Wieso wohl sitze ich vorm PC? 
Damit ich nicht mit ihr reden muss.


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wohl sitze ich vorm PC?
> Damit ich nicht mit ihr reden muss.



Haha .... Made my Day xD

Schade das du deine hardware schmuggeln musst, ich trag meine immer ganz ungeniert ins Haus. Nur an meinem Bankkonto muss ich sie immer vorbeischummeln xD


----------



## Chris965BE (15. September 2011)

@Clawhammer: Ist doch aber von seitens die gleich Strategie wie bei AMD,oder?? Nen paar Mhz rauskitzeln um mehr Leistung zu verkaufen. Ok AMD machts wohl vor allem um die Phenoms loszuwerden. Manchmal kommts es mir so vor als ob Intel auf(die nicht wirklich in diesem Lesitungsbereich existente) Konkurrenz namens AMD reagiert. Die machen das wohl nur noch aus Spaß (kann Teile versteckter Ironie enthalten). Nen 2700k ist ja eigentlich nicht nötig,oder? Ich hoffe,dass endlich die Sandy Prozessoren billiger werden. Mainboards bekommt man schon recht preiswert. Nur meine Wunsch CPU ist mit 180€ noch viel zu teuer.


----------



## Moose83 (15. September 2011)

Teuer Was ist denn an den aktuellen Sandys bitte teuer, die Preise sind mehr als fair Warte mal, bis die Sandy E´s kommen, dann weist du was teuer ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

Jop, Intel verschleudert die Mittelklasse geradezu, was aber auch kein Wunder ist, wenn man guckt, wie beschnitten der Kram doch ist.


----------



## Moose83 (15. September 2011)

Der "Kram" ist aber verdammt schnell


----------



## Joho (15. September 2011)

Jo ist schon notiert, weil die k serie geht schon gut ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Der "Kram" ist aber verdammt schnell


 
Das ist ja auch nur relativ gesehen, wie du schon sicher bald selbst feststellen wirst.


----------



## Moose83 (15. September 2011)

Ich weis, mit Sandy E wird eh wieder als Bencher ein Neukauf Pflicht, da kann ich sonst mit einem 5,7GHz 2600k einpacken, weil ich chancenlos bin


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich weis, mit Sandy E wird eh wieder als Bencher ein Neukauf Pflicht, da kann ich sonst mit einem 5,7GHz 2600k einpacken, weil ich chancenlos bin


 
Ich habe eher an Bulldozer gedacht.


----------



## Moose83 (15. September 2011)

Nö, für 3D wird der sinnlos, ebenso für die meisten 2D Benches, nur WPrime wird der ne Chance haben So gut wie alle Benchmarks laufen auf Intel besser, Bulldozer ist da überflüssig


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Nö, für 3D wird der sinnlos, ebenso für die meisten 2D Benches, nur WPrime wird der ne Chance haben So gut wie alle Benchmarks laufen auf Intel besser, Bulldozer ist da überflüssig


 
Intel bezahlt auch eine Menge Geld an die Benchmark Entwickler, damit deren CPUs darauf besser laufen. 
Wie war das noch mal mit dem 3D Mark und Nvidia?


----------



## Moose83 (15. September 2011)

Ist ja auch egal, für Bencher wird der Bulldozer wohl nicht interessant, außer für CPU-Z
Sandy E und die kleinen Ivys werden da die Messlatte wesentlich höher legen


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

Tja, ich finde die 8GHz, die der Bulldozer geschafft hat, schon nicht schlecht.
Ich kann mich jedendfalls nicht erinnern, dass eine Intel CPU der letzen paar Jahre, also der RAM Controller im Die Ära da ran gekommen ist.

Wie hoch geht denn so ein i7 975 oder i5 760?


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, ich finde die 8GHz, die der Bulldozer geschafft hat, schon nicht schlecht.
> Ich kann mich jedendfalls nicht erinnern, dass eine Intel CPU der letzen paar Jahre, also der RAM Controller im Die Ära da ran gekommen ist.
> Wie hoch geht denn so ein i7 975 oder i5 760?


 

i7 975 XE:
CPU-Z Validation mit 5.709,73 MHz - Weltrekord 

i5 760:
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

i5 750:
CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Quelle: PCGH.de und ro.hwbot.org




topic: 



edit: CPU-Z Highest Records ! (V1.01)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

Tja, ist ja nicht so toll, wenn ich mir das so anschaue.
flüssiges Helium hat eben mehr Kühlleistung als flüssiger Stickstoff, schade, dass Intel daraus keinen Nutzen zieht.
Den Weltrekord bei CPUz werden sie wohl nur noch mit alten CPUs schaffen, wenn überhaupt noch.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (15. September 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> i7 975 XE:
> CPU-Z Validation mit 5.709,73 MHz - Weltrekord
> 
> i5 760:
> ...



Das sind super Ergebnisse  weil man sollte dabei bedenken, das diese CPUs keinen offenen Multy haben .


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das sind super Ergebnisse  weil man sollte dabei bedenken, das diese CPUs keinen offenen Multy haben .


 
Wo hat denn der i7 975 XE keinen offenen Multi? 
Und die Celerons, die alle für die hohen Takte genommen werden, haben alle einen festen Multi.
Würde Intel CPUs mit flüssigem Helium klar kommen, wäre sicher auch mehr drin als das, was jetzt ist.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (16. September 2011)

Ok , aber die anderen ....

Und der i7 975 rekord liegt bei 6,2ghz Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Ph2 x6 liegt bei 6,9ghz Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Ph2 x4 955/965 liegt bei 7,3ghz Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews / http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/phenom_ii_x4_955_be/

Was mir auffällt ist, die Ph2 x4 und x6 , lassen sich extrem hoch takten ... aber sieht man davon was bei Normalo user ? Ein x4 oder x6 Besitzer kann sich freuen wenn er bisl über 4ghz kommt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. September 2011)

Sign. Intels (zumindest SB) haben das höhere 24/7 oc Potenzial, und das bei mehr Leistung pro takt.


----------



## DarkMo (16. September 2011)

desweiteren brauch intel nich so viel takt wie amd, für die selbe leistung (stichwort ipc un so). glaub ~50% mehr ipc hatte intel, also reichen an sich 2/3 des taktes von amd für die selbe leistung (amd 6ghz = intel 4ghz oder eben 8 zu 5,33).


----------



## XE85 (16. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann mich jedendfalls nicht erinnern, dass eine Intel CPU der letzen  paar Jahre, also der RAM Controller im Die Ära da ran gekommen ist.



intel hat die letzten Jahre die Prioritäten eben an eine andere Stelle gesetzt, nämlich hoher IPC. Kein Wunder das aus diesen Serien kein WR CPUs (zumindest beim Takt) kommen. Wie die Benchmarks seit dem Core2 zeigen war der Schritt aber richtig.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt ist, die Ph2 x4 und x6 , lassen sich extrem hoch takten ... aber sieht man davon was bei Normalo user ? Ein x4 oder x6 Besitzer kann sich freuen wenn er bisl über 4ghz kommt.


 
Ist bei Intel doch nicht anders oder kommst du da mit den  45nm CPUs so viel höher?


----------

